# Breck trip late March and Covid: Cancel or Go?



## cmichels (Feb 24, 2016)

Our family of 4 has a Breck spring break trip planned and paid for, coming from East Coast.This was through a travel agency and is carry over from last year as things shut down before last years trip. With Covid the wife now wants us to not go. I want to go. Trip is I believe nonrefundable and quite expensive.

Any ideas on what I can tell her to change her mind?


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

cmichels said:


> Our family of 4 has a Breck spring break trip planned and paid for, coming from East Coast.This was through a travel agency and is carry over from last year as things shut down before last years trip. With Covid the wife now wants us to not go. I want to go. Trip is I believe nonrefundable and quite expensive.
> 
> Any ideas on what I can tell her to change her mind?


GO. It's not an issue. I have traveled almost half a dozen times since it's started. Wear your mask. You won't have an issue. Things are less crowded which is very nice. It's probably safer now than it ever has been. You know who is worried cause they will stay away and wear an excessive amount of PPE and not know how to wear it properly. It's quite entertaining as well.


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

You wanna be smart and do the right thing? Don't go.
You wanna be selfish and be a dumbass? Go.
It's as simple as that.


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

Surgeon said:


> You wanna be smart and do the right thing? Don't go.
> You wanna be selfish and be a dumbass? Go.
> It's as simple as that.


Don't go to Walmart. Don't go to the grocery store. By all means, don't leave your house. Or you're a dumbass, I guess.......But seriously, It's not selfish. It's your life. If someone else is concerned, then by all means, they can not leave their home and they won't get sick.


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

phillyphan said:


> Don't go to Walmart. Don't go to the grocery store. By all means, don't leave your house. Or you're a dumbass, I guess.......But seriously, It's not selfish. It's your life. If someone else is concerned, then by all means, they can not leave their home and they won't get sick.


Actually, you’re being an ignorant dumbass by thinking traveling is responsible or intelligent. However, arguing with people like you never amounts to anything so by all means do what you please and ignore reason, facts and medical advice from people who know what they’re talking about.


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

Surgeon said:


> Actually, you’re being an ignorant dumbass by thinking traveling is responsible or intelligent. However, arguing with people like you never amounts to anything so by all means do what you please and ignore reason, facts and medical advice from people who know what they’re talking about.


If you truly feel the way you act, you better never leave your house. If the OP wears a mask he'll be okay right? Or do they not work?


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

I got an STD riding the chair @ Breck.............


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

phillyphan said:


> If you truly feel the way you act, you better never leave your house. If the OP wears a mask he'll be okay right? Or do they not work?


I'm an essential healthcare professionnal at the moment and I'm actually needed (check the username for a clue).
If this wasn't the case, I'd stay home for sure.
Masks aren't an excuse to go out, travel and expose others or yourself to this. The smart thing to do is to stay put, not travel, stay home unless you absolutely have to.
Again, you don't believe this? It'd be fine if you were only endangering yourself but you're putting a lot of other people at risk. Do you think the population of your country has things in check? Do you really feel that things are under control?
They're not. I could ramble on and bore you to death with statistics and facts from the conferences I have had (and still have on a regular basis) since early march with specialists from around the world (China, Europe, USA, Canada, etc) about how things are, how dangerous this is and all that. However, I have a solid feeling that you'd just brush that off anyways.

The OP is asking for opinions. I have given mine and it is backed by facts, stats and data about the very problem that is causing his indecision. I stand by it. I'll also stand by the statement that you, as someone who thinks that traveling is ok right now, are part of the problem.


----------



## SEWiShred (Jan 19, 2019)

I had it, if you're healthy enough to go snowboarding and you're under 75 you're like a kid afraid of the chicken pox. I had it before people really knew what it was, probably thanks to sharing a lift with some Chinese people who barely spoke English. 

I completely lost my sense of taste for like a month, and my lungs felt really itchy and didn't work that well. I just thought it was a bad cold, I actually still kept snowboarding three times a week but I would be exhausted after like an hour or two instead of going for 6 or 8 hours like normal. I had no idea what it was at the time, it was last last February, before some of you scaredy cats start calling me a super spreader or selfish or whatever. You know, when all the dems were calling everyone a conspiracy theorist about the virus and telling everyone to come to Chinatown and celebrate the lunar new year.

My advice to you is that if you have people who are at risk, like elderly with pre-existing conditions, you should either not go or make sure you can avoid them entirely for two weeks after you get back. But a bad flu can kill people of that health anyways, so you should have been doing those sorts of things for at risk people you care about before COVID was a thing. COVID is only really a problem for dirty city people, they live in a disgusting environment and are surrounded by disease and filth.


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

SEWiShred said:


> I had it, if you're healthy enough to go snowboarding and you're under 75 you're like a kid afraid of the chicken pox. I had it before people really knew what it was, probably thanks to sharing a lift with some Chinese people who barely spoke English.
> 
> I completely lost my sense of taste for like a month, and my lungs felt really itchy and didn't work that well. I just thought it was a bad cold, I actually still kept snowboarding three times a week but I would be exhausted after like an hour or two instead of going for 6 or 8 hours like normal. I had no idea what it was at the time, it was last last February, before some of you scaredy cats start calling me a super spreader or selfish or whatever. You know, when all the dems were calling everyone a conspiracy theorist about the virus and telling everyone to come to Chinatown and celebrate the lunar new year.
> 
> My advice to you is that if you have people who are at risk, like elderly with pre-existing conditions, you should either not go or make sure you can avoid them entirely for two weeks after you get back. But a bad flu can kill people of that health anyways, so you should have been doing those sorts of things for at risk people you care about before COVID was a thing. COVID is only really a problem for dirty city people, they live in a disgusting environment and are surrounded by disease and filth.


The fact that you had it doesn’t make your level of misinformation any less staggering. That post is ridiculous.
I’ve argued with enough uneducated philistines for today though.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Not the politics forum.


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

Donutz said:


> Not the politics forum.


Good point. I'm done with this topic. Didn't mean to get political.


----------



## Snowmn (Feb 3, 2020)

Happy wife, happy life. If you respect your wife, you'd respect her wishes. Covid or not. This is the correct answer. I'd suggest working on communicating with her so you can form your own arguments that will pursuade the love of your life? I know how to convince my wife to let me do what I do and when I won't even waste my time asking.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

SEWiShred said:


> COVID is only really a problem for dirty city people, they live in a disgusting environment and are surrounded by disease and filth.


Wow! You'd be a nice guy to invite around for dinner.


----------



## MountainMystic (Apr 24, 2019)

cmichels said:


> Our family of 4 has a Breck spring break trip planned and paid for, coming from East Coast.This was through a travel agency and is carry over from last year as things shut down before last years trip. With Covid the wife now wants us to not go. I want to go. Trip is I believe nonrefundable and quite expensive.
> 
> Any ideas on what I can tell her to change her mind?


How badly do you want to avoid being responsible for contracting a respiratory disease that could kill you and your family, or (best case scenario) leave you and the family with long term health problems as a result?

Your wife sounds like a sensible person, go with her choice.

Travelling during a pandemic is a really shit idea. seems like it's more about the money.

Also, either you know the trip is non-refundable, or you don't. which is it?


----------



## BoardieK (Dec 21, 2015)

If your new President locks down the country in a few weeks time your quandary will be solved for you; if not, then don't go.


----------



## SEWiShred (Jan 19, 2019)

I have had families members come back with positive results. I don't mean to be political, only to share my experience. If you're scared about it, stay home and stop ruining our fun. Life where I'm at has been almost entirely normal if you stay away from big corporations like Wal-Mart, and the entire county has about 100 cases for the entire pandemic. I still go to my hill a few times a week, no reservations or anything, maybe go out for a nice meal and sit down and enjoy myself without a mask. If I see someone who seems at risk, like elderly, I keep my distance or put on a mask. 

It's a fact that COVID spreads easily because cities breed disease, they always have, even in medieval times with Bubonic Plague. Same with things like Polio. But at least those were much more significant diseases, Polio saw .5% of all people who contracted it be paralyzed, a completely different ball park when you start looking at things like COVID's comorbidities and average age of COVID related deaths.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

First paragraph is sharing your experience, second paragraph is a political statement. I get that this thread is about the pandemic, but if arguments start I'll lock it down.


----------



## Kijima (Mar 3, 2019)

SEWiShred said:


> I had it before people really knew what it was, probably thanks to sharing a lift with some Chinese people who barely spoke English.


And how is your second language coming along?


----------



## DominicJamesu (Nov 29, 2020)

Well, it's your choice. If you're sure your trip won't hurt anyone then why not? If you're vaccinated and respect all the measures I guess nothing bad will happen


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I'd go. Especially if you are vaxxed. Admittedly, the state right now is experiencing a high positivity rate. I am sure by March it is going to be nowhere near the problem it is right now. The past two years have taught us that. There is a spike somewhere, oh it's bad, then 2-3 months later, the numbers drop. Ebb and flow. Pretty much every state has experienced this, and I am sure we have a few more cycles to go through across the US before the numbers stabilize. Plus, if it is non-refundabe, you might as well leave it on the books. You can always look at making a decision when your trip is closer to reality.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

Let us all remember that this thread was started almost a year ago. A LOT has changed since then. My 2cents worth is that if you are all fully vaccinated, you are good to go. Remember, you will be spending a lot of time outside, which is the best place to be. If you are doing a condo, you will likely be doing breakfast and maybe lunch there, so this is good. Dinner out might well be your most "exposed" experience of the day. Maybe all meals are in. ( Not much of a holiday for mom). But the bulk of your trip should have you in a pretty safe environment.


----------

